# GE 9325 CF supplier?



## Beer_Budgett (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello all

I was wondering anyone had any dealings with www.lightbulbsdirect.com ?

They are selling GE F55BX-AR-FS 55 watt, 9325K, straight pin, CF bulbs for $14.20 each (US). Shipping is $6.90 for the 6 units I was going to buy. I have not been able to find any info on them ( good or bad ) so I figured I would ask here....

The direct link to the bulb is here : http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS

I hope someone can tell me if I should stay away, otherwise will order on friday and let everyone know what happens.....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've personally never had any dealings with them but have seen only positive reports on Reef Central.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

I've had a fine experience with them - lamps arrived packed well and on time. Only heard positive marks from others.


----------



## Beer_Budgett (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I can relax and "throw more money away" (as my significant other likes to say :axe: ) this friday....


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't know about them, but I did get those bulbs from here
http://atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/GE45859.htm

and they were great. No problems.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Beer_Budgett said:


> I was wondering anyone had any dealings with www.lightbulbsdirect.com ?
> 
> The direct link to the bulb is here : http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS
> 
> I hope someone can tell me if I should stay away, otherwise will order on friday and let everyone know what happens.....


I have placed 2 orders with them and both situations were great. The first time they did not have the bulbs in stock, so I received an email stating that and giving me a approxiamate ship date. The bulb come well packaged. So far I can only say good things about them.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I too have been contemplating on whether I should get the same bulb from the same company. After I talked to some people on Chat and after I read all your posts here, I placed an order just now. So we shall see how good their service is I will be another positive(or hopefully not, negative) proof on this company's merits.

BTW, I ordered 3 GE F55BX-AR-FS 55 watt, 9325K, straight pin, CF bulbs as well as 2 13W bulbs. It's a pity they don't carry Panasonic socket(square pin) bulbs cus I could've ordered one from them too for my Current Satellite.

Paul


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I believe with Atlanta Bulb there is a min. order of 30 some
dollers if I am correct in saying so...


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

markstr said:


> I believe with Atlanta Bulb there is a min. order of 30 some
> dollers if I am correct in saying so...


now that you mention that I do remember having to add a few things to meet the min order, but they sell batteries and all kinds of stuff that you'd buy sooner or later anyways so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Potential dumb question...

I bought 4 GE 9325 bulbs from lightbulbs direct and all 4 bulbs have clinging noises when I shake them.

Is that normal? I installed it and it turns on fine.


----------



## icom (Feb 23, 2008)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> I too have been contemplating on whether I should get the same bulb from the same company. After I talked to some people on Chat and after I read all your posts here, I placed an order just now. So we shall see how good their service is I will be another positive(or hopefully not, negative) proof on this company's merits.
> 
> BTW, I ordered 3 GE F55BX-AR-FS 55 watt, 9325K, straight pin, CF bulbs as well as 2 13W bulbs. It's a pity they don't carry Panasonic socket(square pin) bulbs cus I could've ordered one from them too for my Current Satellite.
> 
> Paul


best thing to do with them square pin fixtures is to buy the square pin to straight pin adaptors

like here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300241515521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Beer_Budgett said:


> Hello all
> 
> I was wondering anyone had any dealings with www.lightbulbsdirect.com ?
> 
> ...


I bought 2 from LightBulbsDirect.com. They shipped them very quicly and they were packaged very will so that there was no damage.

I'll order again from them.

PS: I never shook mine.


----------

